# Boost gauge that match cluster color



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

what u guys think of this gauge

NewSouth Performance


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

looks good, i liked the glowshift one a bit more, could change colors to help see. the blue also matched well

i think it is a bit more, but the 10 color led looks great and when done looks stock


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

ya i might go with the tinted 7 color one for 43$


----------

